# dejar de= "deixar de" ou "parar de"



## Uticens678

Olá a todos!Encontrei no dicionário do forum que a forma espanhola "dejar de + infinitivo" corresponde à forma portuguesa "parar de+infinitivo";por exemplo "la lluvia dejó de caer"="a chuva parou de cair" (?); mas em google aparecem coisas como "deixar de fumar",então a pergunta é: é o mesmo dizer "deixar de+inf." ou "parar de+inf."?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Depende da frase. Não creio que exista uma regra para isso, acredito mais que o costume dita o uso. Se você disser que "a chuva deixou de cair" será perfeitamente entendido, mas o ouvido do interlocutor poderá reagir com estranheza, porque está mais acostumado que a chuva "pare de cair". E as pessoas tanto "deixam de fumar" quanto "param de fumar", embora a primeira dê a impressão de algo mais definitivo.


----------



## anaczz

Sim, as duas expressões podem ser usadas com o mesmo sentido. A meu ver, "parar de"  soa um pouco mais informal que "deixar de".


----------



## Carfer

E o '_parar_', por vezes, é mais taxativo, sobretudo, como é lógico, no imperativo. _'Pára de fazer isso!' _é muito mais terminante do que _'Deixa de fazer isso!'. _


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!Pergunto também isto: em espanhol é possível dizer "para de hacerlo!"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español se usa* ¡para! *sólo.


----------



## Uticens678

XiaoRoel said:


> En español se usa* ¡para! *sólo.


Obrigado pola resposta, mas eu não perecebi se o teu é um sim ou não...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Puedes usar _*¡para de hacerlo!*_, pero en lo oral lo natural (_in praesentia_) es decir ¡para! (que ya presupone que se está haciendo algo que hay que detener).


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina  usamos el *pará*, para dejar de hacer una acción momentanea, ej para de saltar, y el *dejá* para un hábito, ej deja de comer tanto, en cuanto a paró de llover y dejó de llover si bien lo usamos de la misma forma, el primero indicaría que paró pero puede volver a ocurrir la acción.
Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## dimavi78

Um exemplo mais: Paré de fumar > Neste momento não estou a fumar
                        Dejé de fumar >  Abandonei o habito do cigarro


----------



## Uticens678

Então parece que nestas frases "deixar" e "dejar", "parar(portu.)" e "parar" (españ.) se empregam do mesmo jeito...Eu achava que neste caso havía mais parecido entre o italiano e o espanhol,mas estava enganadbrigado a todos!!!


----------



## gvergara

¿En? serio tanta complicación? Acá en Chile empleamos indistintamente_ parar _o _dejar_. Tal como lo expuso nuestro sabio Carfer, parar puede tener una connotación más tajante, pero honestamente nosotros no nos detenemos mucho para observar esta distinción.


----------



## Uticens678

Pero no se puede usar el verbo "acabar" como sinónimo de aquellos verbos, ¿no?


----------



## gvergara

No por estos lados.


----------



## Uticens678

Bien,en cambio en italiano sería posible .*¡*Gracias una vez más!


----------



## Istriano

Uticens678 said:


> Pero no se puede usar el verbo "acabar" como sinónimo de aquellos verbos, ¿no?



Pode se usar LARGAR:  _Larga de ser besta! = Deixa de ser besta!_


----------

